# Heres a problem I had once



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had wrote down a LONG story I was going to send to a friend. When I got it finished and got ready to send it, it disappeared. Never got up the ambition to write another one.


----------



## drifter1d (Oct 16, 2013)

That is easily remedied, If you think you are going to compose a lengthy message just use a program like word pad to compose and when you have finished just copy and paste your message into your email and then send.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

You only have to go through that once. It's how you learn. I've found that if I have re-write something a second time for whatever reason, it usually comes out better than the first iteration and doesn't take nearly as long to write because most of it is still in the ol' memory banks. That's back when I could remember things...


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

When composing anything lengthy, save periodically or copy what you have and paste into a text document if you have to. Otherwise, stuff happens and you lose it all.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

That used to happen at work with an old version of Outlook. It would close your composition after a minute or so. We learned to use a text editor and then copy/paste them into our emails.

Using gmail can solve that because it automatically saves your email draft every so often. Even if you lose power or your office catches fire, you could log back on later and continue.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

See if it saved it to your "drafts" in your Mail section?


----------

